# A Writing Workshop



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

So I don't know if this defies the forum rules for critiquing stories, but I was hoping to try a workshop with other writers/forum members for an up and coming series of short stories and novels I have regarding Altamont Wolfe, a Sherlock Holmes-eqsue detective.

I was just hoping to discuss ideas and plotlines I've been planning out and maybe refine my old ideas while coming up with some new ones.

So ther moment a couple of participants joing, we can begin


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 26, 2009)

Altamont said:


> So I don't know if this defies the forum rules for critiquing stories, but I was hoping to try a workshop with other writers/forum members for an up and coming series of short stories and novels I have regarding Altamont Wolfe, a Sherlock Holmes-eqsue detective.
> 
> I was just hoping to discuss ideas and plotlines I've been planning out and maybe refine my old ideas while coming up with some new ones.
> 
> So ther moment a couple of participants joing, we can begin



Not to rain on your parade, or anything of that sort.. but you could consider changing your name of your lead  

There is a famous detective series that has the lead with a last name of Wolfe.  It's billed repeatedly as an "Americanized Sherlock Holmes."


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, the two rules are "don't start a new thread asking for a critique" and "no self-promotion threads".  This doesn't seem to be either of those, since the work in question doesn't yet exist, so I guess it's okay.  Carry on.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

GraemeLion said:


> Not to rain on your parade, or anything of that sort.. but you could consider changing your name of your lead
> 
> There is a famous detective series that has the lead with a last name of Wolfe. It's billed repeatedly as an "Americanized Sherlock Holmes."


 
Well damn...hm...well, I doubt I'll let it discourage me  Still...I suppose a name change may be in order...

Is there anyone interested in participating in this workshop of mine?


----------



## Atrak (Oct 28, 2009)

I might be. Where would you post this workshop? Here, in Writer's Block?


----------



## Altamont (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I suppose it would all depend on everyone's schedule; I'm up for anything really. We could set it up here so that people can take their time with replies, but for a more conversational and expedient atmosphere we could try working with Instant Messaging.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 29, 2009)

I can set up a TeamSpeak server. Maybe if we can get enough people to agree on a schedule we can have weekly reviews of different stories.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 29, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea! If we can get the word out and organize some dates, we could get a whole group together1 PM me with any thoughts or ideas you have


----------



## Volpino (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, we'd want it to be invite only, or it could get really messy. I'd like to do something like that though, so that I don't have to publicly post my stories.

I'd be able to go most times, and the chat can be on 24/7 for others to use it.


----------



## Altamont (Oct 30, 2009)

That sounds great! I could see this definently becoming a successful lproject. Just PM/e-mail me with any ideas or requests, and I'll get on it


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be up for this. I've had good experiences with writing workshops.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmm...never participated in a writing workshop, nor have I ever used a teamspeak like Ventrilo or w/e...
Interested, but need to get a mic  . Time for a trip to Wal-Mart XD.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 30, 2009)

Pending some minor tweaking, the TeamSpeak server is up and running. It is the Bad Writer's Anonymous server at http;//www.skunkmanor.net:8772 (The link is intentionally broken.)

To be able to log in, you'll need the client software at http://www.teamspeak.com and the password. I'll leave the rest of the organizing to Altamont.


----------

